# Who is posting on their shiny, new IPad?



## SvK (Apr 3, 2010)

Anyone?

SvK


----------



## bryla (Apr 3, 2010)

maybe you? Since you're double posting? :D


----------



## SvK (Apr 3, 2010)

Oops did I?

Nope not me :-(


----------



## madbulk (Apr 7, 2010)

The shiny new iPad is freakin kool. But I'd rather post from a laptop. That thing is a output device -- a super kool one. It breathes new life into content, like newspapers and magazines and even books. The netflix app, the MLB app, these are the big surprises, either of which might alone make the 500 bucks worthwhile for a fence sitter.
But I might not touch it this whole day, unless I reach a point where I might otherwise have read a magazine or turned on the tv. If you already HAVE a laptop, that's where it fits into your life.
If this was at all the spirit of your thread.  or did you just want to see if there's an auto-remark like "posted from my iPad?" Maybe there is. 

I haven't really even thought about using it for music production. I really don't get the value yet. But I'm waiting for Spectrasonics to school me ever since Eric dropped the idea the other day.


----------



## gsilbers (Apr 7, 2010)

madbulk @ Wed Apr 07 said:


> The shiny new iPad is freakin kool. But I'd rather post from a laptop. That thing is a output device -- a super kool one. It breathes new life into content, like newspapers and magazines and even books. The netflix app, the MLB app, these are the big surprises, either of which might alone make the 500 bucks worthwhile for a fence sitter.
> But I might not touch it this whole day, unless I reach a point where I might otherwise have read a magazine or turned on the tv. If you already HAVE a laptop, that's where it fits into your life.
> If this was at all the spirit of your thread.  or did you just want to see if there's an auto-remark like "posted from my iPad?" Maybe there is.
> 
> I haven't really even thought about using it for music production. I really don't get the value yet. But I'm waiting for Spectrasonics to school me ever since Eric dropped the idea the other day.



have u tried any of the controller apps like ac-7 midipad or touchOSC? to control your DAW. thats whaty i see a winner for the ipad (music related) 
maybe ielectribe


----------



## madbulk (Apr 7, 2010)

no I haven't... I guess I'm a little excited about eventually using some x/y kaos type stuff, but I never had one of those before. As much as I want my studio to look like Zimmer's, I never saw the appeal of having all my logic functions as buttons. So the OSC thing isn't instantly exciting to me. It's gonna be about controller information for me. Just as though it were a wacom pad. It's a more intimate interface for that stuff.

But no, none of this is where my head is at lately. Sorry. I'm just no use to any of you in this regard.


----------



## jeffc (Apr 7, 2010)

I am. Total impulse buy. Walked in just wanting to take a look. Walked out much poorer. It's really a cool gadget. Not necessary or dare I say practical, but the design is typical Apple amazing. The books are really cool - probably the killer app. You can preview any book and they look great. 

I sense that there will great apps designed for it in the future. Will be interesting got see. There are obviously drawbacks but I think many can be improved in software. The lack of a camera thing is not that big a deal to me.


----------



## rgames (Apr 7, 2010)

madbulk @ Wed Apr 07 said:


> It breathes new life into content, like newspapers and magazines and even books.



I can see the appeal for newspapers and maybe magazines but I gotta admit that I still prefer my books old school. Nearly every book I have has my scribbling all over it - I can't see a Kindle or the iPad ever replacing that because odds are that whatever replaces them in 20 years won't be able to read what you have today.

All my hardcopy books with personal annotations are still perfectly compatible with my current set of eyes, though 

But here's something that confuses the heck out of me: I've been on several flights where the flight attendants treat the kindle like a book: folks don't have to turn them off during takeoff and landing. What's up with that? It's still an electronic device. Of course, that rule is a stupid rule, anyway...

rgames


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Apr 7, 2010)

You can notate books on the Kindle too. Same with the iPod iBook reader from what I've heard.


----------



## madbulk (Apr 8, 2010)

Nick Batzdorf @ Thu Apr 08 said:


> You can notate books on the Kindle too. Same with the iPod iBook reader from what I've heard.



AND rgames, it might be more compatible with your future set of eyes. You just click and the whole book upscales the type by a few points.  You scribble in your books? Really? I dare say not a single book in my house has any personal annotations from me. Not even cookbooks.

I like books too. Nothing replaces books. But this thing replaces Kindles for all except the eInk-iest among us.


----------



## madbulk (Apr 8, 2010)

Nick Batzdorf @ Thu Apr 08 said:


> You can notate books on the Kindle too. Same with the iPod iBook reader from what I've heard.



AND rgames, it might be more compatible with your future set of eyes. You just click and the whole book upscales the type by a few points.  You scribble in your books? Really? I dare say not a single book in my house has any personal annotations from me. Not even cookbooks.

I like books too. Nothing replaces books. But this thing replaces Kindles for all except the eInk-iest among us.


----------



## rgames (Apr 8, 2010)

madbulk @ Thu Apr 08 said:


> You scribble in your books? Really? I dare say not a single book in my house has any personal annotations from me. Not even cookbooks.



Absolutely. Don't you annotate a score when you study it? Same thing.

Now imagine you're a conductor, you annotate that score on your fancy ò²á   Í©²á   Íª²á   Í«²á   Í¬²á   Í­²á   Í®²á   Í¯²á   Í°²á   Í±²á   Í²²á   Í³²á   Í´²á   Íµ²á   Í¶²á   Í·²á   Í¸²á   Í¹²á   Íº²á   Í»²á   Í¼²á   Í½²á   Í¾²á   Í¿²á   ÍÀ²á   ÍÁ²á   ÍÂ²á   ÍÃ²á   ÍÄ²á   ÍÅ²á   ÍÆ²á   ÍÇ²á   ÍÈ²á   ÍÉ²á   ÍÊ²á   ÍË²á   ÍÌ²á   ÍÍ²á   ÍÎ²á   ÍÏ²á   ÍÐ²á   ÍÑ²á   ÍÒ²á   ÍÓ²â   ÍÔ²â   ÍÕ²â   ÍÖ²â   Í×²â   ÍØ²â   ÍÙ²â   ÍÚ²â   ÍÛ²â   ÍÜ²


----------



## RMWSound (Apr 11, 2010)

Me! Just picked mine up this morning. Really digging it so far. Makes the interface on my 3G iPhone feel so clunky and slow by comparison. Looking forward to Logic touch *crosses fingers*. 

-RMW


----------



## Evan Gamble (Apr 11, 2010)

spectrum @ Thu Apr 08 said:


> rgames @ Thu Apr 08 said:
> 
> 
> > Doubtful, especially from "we hate open exchange" Apple. Is there anything that was stored electronically in 1980 that can be read today as it was stored then?
> ...



Plus obviously as technology has progressed, standards in formats have become more and more stable and consistent.


----------

